
She Was Harassed By A Games Reporter. Now She's Speaking Out. - epsylon
http://kotaku.com/she-was-harassed-by-a-games-reporter-now-shes-speakin-1510714971
======
AmVess
What the hell is wrong with some people? This is the 21st century; not the
12th.

Also, his 'apology' is anything but. He blames alcohol and depression instead
of making no excuses and taking the heat that he deserves.

The only thing he's sorry about is that his behavior blew up in his face.

